# Neuer Gaming Rechner maximal 1.300 Euro



## Sunny888 (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich verzweifle seit Tagen bei der Suche.

Ich suche einen neuen Gaming PC, würde den komplett bei einem Shop zusammenbauen lassen, da ich mir das selbst nicht zutraue. Mein Budget ohne Zusammenbau liegt bei ca. 1.300 Euro.

Ich besitze zwar schon einen PC, möchte aus diversen Gründen aber alles neu kaufen. 
Momentan habe ich einen i5 2500k (ohne Z-board, 6-7 Jahre alter Fertig PC), 8 GB RAM und eine GTX 560 TI + Windows 7
Die Grafikkarte ist schon fast hinüber denke ich, wird beim Spielen sehr heiß (104 Grad) und der PC schaltet sich ab. Ich habe schon alles versucht. Ausgebaut, vom Staub befreit, untervoltet usw. Keine echte Besserung. Nur ca. 5 Grad weniger nun unter extremer Last (98 Grad etwa). Außerdem ist die Festplatte noch eine alte extrem langsame Sata Platte und das Motherboard hat angeblich auch schon etwas. Manchmal startet der PC nicht, es steht dann nur B4 und ich muss den Resetschalter drücken und ein Neustart dauert dann gute zehn Minuten. Ein Bekannter meinte, dass es vermutlich am Motherboard oder Netzteil liegt. Das Netzteil ist sicher auch nicht das beste. Einzig mit der CPU bin ich sehr zufrieden, die wird auch unter Last nie wärmer als 45 Grad, meistens nur 35.

Ich würde den PC meiner Mutter schenken, die nur ein 10 Jahre altes Notebook besitzt. Sie surft nur im Internet und möchte unbedingt Age of Wonders spielen und für das ist er vorerst noch gut brauchbar. Die Grafikkarte wird nur bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen so heiß, mit V-Sync schafft sie Age of Wonders aber locker und hat dabei maximal 70 Grad, beim Surfen ca. 50. Im schlimmsten Fall tausche ich sie dann aus und meine Mutter bekommt noch meinen alten 17 Zoll Monitor dazu und hat die nächsten Jahre noch einen halbwegs brauchbaren Rechner. 

Das neue System soll ungefähr so ausschauen:
Mindestens eine 2 TB Festplatte, eine SSD mit 275 GB, besser wären 480-500.
Mindestens 16 GB Ram 
Der Prozessor sollte zumindest leicht schneller sein als der i5 2500k, damit es sich lohnt (mindestens 4 Kerne, 8 Threads). 
Ich werde den PC nur zum Zocken und arbeiten verwenden (Office, E-Mail). Es werden also keine Videos bearbeitet oder ähnliches, ab und zu bearbeite ich aber Bilder.
Gespielt wird in Full HD 1920x1080 auf einem alten 24 Zoll Monitor. Ein neuer kommt vorerst auch nicht infrage, lohnt sich für meine Zwecke nicht.

Spiele: 
Sims 3 und 4 mit allen Addons, Mods, Downloads etc. flüssig in Full HD auf ultra Details wäre das Ziel (war bisher nicht möglich mit meiner Grafikkarte) und das schaffen ja oft die neuesten Grafikkarten bei den Sims 3 nicht flüssig, wie ich gelesen habe. Das Spiel ist wohl schlecht programmiert und ruckelt teilweise sogar bei einer GTX 1060 oder 1070 

Civilization VI möchte ich mir kaufen, ebenso Planet Coaster. Spielen möchte ich mit den höchsten Details, am besten in Ultra, wenn möglich. Ich spiele eigentlich sonst nur Final Fantasy, Survival Titel (State of Decay, This War of Mine, Stardew Valley usw.), Simulationen und Strategie, keine Shooter oder Spiele mit besonders aufwendiger Grafik. Dennoch wäre es toll, wenn ich wieder so für 5-7 Jahre Ruhe hätte. Eventuell kaufe ich mir irgendwann noch ein paar Spiele, aber von den aktuellen bzw. noch erscheinenden AAA Titeln interessiert mich vorerst nur State of Decay 2 und eventuell irgendwann einmal Conan Exiles.

Mein Dilemma ist folgendes:
AMD Ryzen ist ja erschienen. Vermutlich wäre es am besten gleich auf 6 Kerne oder 4 Kerne mit 8 Threads von Ryzen zu setzen. Ich hab aber so gar keine Lust zu übertakten und habe auch von Problemen mit Mainboards, Arbeitsspeicher und so gehört. Ein hoher Single Core Basis Takt ist für meine Spiele vermutlich am besten, aber Ryzen ist natürlich günstiger. Jetzt weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich machen soll. Intel i7 7700 oder Ryzen 1500x bzw. 1600x? Oder reichen beim Ryzen 1600 3,2 GHz auch? 

Der 1600x hat ja keinen Kühler, das bereitet mir auch Kopfzerbrechen, da ich Angst habe, dass größere Kühler beim Transport einen Schaden nehmen könnten. So einen Kühler oder eine CPU selbst montieren kommt für mich leider gar nicht infrage. Die Mainboards für Ryzen sind teurer als die für Intel, daher ist der Preisunterschied zwischen Ryzen 5 1500x oder 1600 gegenüber dem I7 7700 nicht ganz so wild. Generell habe ich nichts gegen AMD, ich hätte allerdings gerne ein kühles System und vom Übertakten verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nichts. Das untervolten von der Grafikkarte ging noch, beim übertakten habe ich allerdings zu viel Angst, etwas falsch zu machen und die Garantie zu verlieren und auf Bios Updates hab ich auch nicht so recht Lust. Macht ein Ryzen trotzdem Sinn?

Das größte Problem ist für mich die Kompatibiliät von RAM und Festplatten. Ich halte mich in diesem Fall natürlich an die Mainboard-Kompatibilitätsliste, dennoch macht mir das Sorgen. Und wie sieht das mit dem Betriebssystem aus? Kann ich mein Windows 7 überhaupt noch verwenden? Vermutlich nicht, oder? Auf Windows 10 habe ich damals testweise ein kostenloses Upgrade gemacht, aber nach wenigen Tagen schon wieder rückgängig. Ich muss sagen, dass ich damit überhaupt nicht zurieden war  Einige meiner älteren Spiele, die ich immer noch gerne zocke, liefen gar nicht. 

Ich hätte gerne eines dieser Gehäuse:
Nanoxia CoolForce 2 Rev. B oder Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Das erste passt irgendwie besser in das Fach in meinem Schreibtisch, da das zweite etwas länger ist. Ein anderes Gehäuse geht natürlich auch, länger als                  520 mm darf es aber keinesfalls sein, 475-500 mm wären ideal.
Beim Netzteil würde ein 80+ Silber oder Bronze reichen, oder? Soll ich en modulares nehmen oder nicht modulares? Ich hab gelesen, dass modular für mehr Luftzufuhr im Gehäuse sorgt, weil man da die Kabeln besser verstauen kann. Stimmt das?

Bei der Grafikkarte hätte ich irgendwie lieber eine NVIDIA. Ich war mit der 560 TI am Anfang sehr zufieden, vorher hatte ich aber eine AMD Karte und mit der liefen die Sims gar nicht gut. Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass AMD Karten oft sehr laut sind und viel mehr Strom verbrauchen. Dennoch freue ich mich über eine Empfehlung von euch, notfalls geht natürlich auch eine AMD Karte. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass alles gut und flüssig läuft  Toll wäre eine Karte, die sehr kühl bleibt und die Sims 3 +4 wirklich ruckelfrei mit den besten Einstellungen schafft. Das konnte die 560 TI nicht.

Sorry für die ganzen Fragen und vielen Dank, dass es hier eine Kaufberatung gibt!  Ich wäre sonst echt aufgeschmissen.

Edit: Beim Budget kommt es nicht auf jeden Euro an. Sollte der PC z.B. 1.400 kosten, ist das auch nicht ganz so schlimm. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich mir vor allem bei der Grafikkarte so extrem unsicher bin. Ich weiß nicht wirklich, was ich für eine brauche. Ein Bekannter meinte, die GTX 1070 soll ich mindestens kaufen, damit ich endlich zufrieden bin, was die Sims anbelangt.  Er würde mir sogar die 1080 empfehlen, weil die Preisdifferenz nicht mehr so groß sein soll.


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Mai 2017)

Da ich nicht am PC hocke nur kurz: Viele deiner Games sind CPU-lastig, also Tausch des Boards, der CPU und des RAMs sind berechtigt. Allerdings Frage ich mich wieso die SSD fast 500GB haben soll und warum du zur AMD CPU aber nicht zur GraKa greifen würdest?

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny888 (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo, vielen Dank für deine Antwort 

Ich will das Betriebssystem auf der SSD installieren und zumindest meine Sims Spiele, da die angeblich von einer SSD profitieren. Zusammen habe ich mit Windows 7 Pro, Programmen und allen Spielen momentan etwa 400 GB installiert, deswegen dachte ich mir das eine größere SSD besser wäre. Oder reicht es, wenn ich die Spiele weiterhin auf einer HDD installiere?

Zur AMD Grafikkarte würde ich schon greifen. Ich habe nur leider einmal schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, deswegen dachte ich mir, dass ich lieber eine NVIDIA nehme. Eine Radeon 7 Gamingkarte war das damals, glaube ich. Mit der musste ich erst einiges umstellen, bis die Sims 3 überhaupt liefen, weil es da Treiberprobleme gab und sie war auch extrem laut. Aber generell abgeneigt bin ich nicht. Wenn eine AMD preiswerter oder besser ist, geht das natürlich auch.


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Mai 2017)

OK, aus meiner Warte dann Folgendes: Spiele auf SSD installieren bringt zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nur wenig, ganz besonders wenn man den Rest des Rechenknechtes amtlich ausstattet. Daher würde ich an deiner Stelle zur .M2 mit 200-260GB greifen. 
Die Performance für deine Games holst du vornehmlich aus der CPU, dem Arbeitsspeicher und deiner Grafikkarte.
Zum zweiten Thema: ich bin kein grundsätzlicher AMD-Fanboy, aber ich lege mein Geld gern vernünftig an. Bei den Spielen die du in der Eröffnung genannt hast profitierst du kaum bis gar nicht vom Vorteil der nVidia-Karten...für die brauchst du Leistung bei CPU, GRAM und bei den Streamingprozessoren...und was das angeht bist du P/L-mäßig mit einer AMD-Karte aktuell besser aufgestellt... besonders bei dem Budget, dass du verplant hast.
Meine Meinung: bei einem Gaming-PC sind 30% des Investitionsvolumens im Regelfall bei der GraKa zu veranschlagen und dort ist die richtige Entscheidung abwägungssache im Bezug auf die priorisierten Spiele.

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny888 (7. Mai 2017)

Okay, vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung und deine Hilfe. Das leuchtet mir ein. Dann wird es eine RX480 oder eine RX580, denke ich.

Edit: Das habe ich mir bisher ausgesucht:
500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 
Nanoxia CoolForce 2 Rev. B 
Asus DVW DRW-24D5MT SATA Black
MSI B350M MORTAR
16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 64MB 
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 6x 3.20GHz 
275GB Crucial MX300 M.2 2280 M.2 

Eine 2 TB HDD hab ich keine gefunden, daher nehme ich vorest nur 1 TB. Das sollte auch reichen. Laut Mainboard-Kompatibilitätsliste werden die 2-3 TB von WD und Seagate nicht unterstützt und 4 TB sind mir zu teuer. Fehlt nur noch die Grafikkarte. Eine RX 480 oder eine 580? Da muss ich mir die einzelnen Modelle noch näher anschauen. Ich hoffe, der RAM läuft mit dem Ryzen und ich muss kein BIOS Update machen. Oder soll ich doch lieber den I7 7700 nehmen?

Passt alles zusammen? Eine 500 GB SSD kostet allerdings nur knappe 50 Euro mehr. z.B. eine 480GB SanDisk Plus. Das ist allerdings keine m2. Ich sehe da aber gar keinen Unterschied? Die Crucial m2 ist doch genauso schnell wie die normale, oder? 
SSD normal und auch bei der M.2 2280 (selber Preis):
Lesegeschwindigkeit bis zu: 	530 MB/s 
Schreibgeschwindigkeit bis zu:  500 MB/s

Bringt das wirklich keine Vorteile, wenn man seine Spiele auf die SSD installiert? Dann spare ich mir die 50 Euro  Kann Origin Spiele überhaupt auf andere Partitionen installieren? Bei mir installiert das Programm immer automatisch alles auf die Systemplatte. Ich werde dazu gleich ein wenig recherchieren. Steam kann auch auf andere Partitionen installieren, soweit ich weiß. Nur bei Origin bin ich mir gerade leider nicht sicher.

Mit der großen SSD bin ich nun bei 916 Euro (Zusammenbau und Versand sind schon dabei) und es fehlt nur noch die Grafikkarte 

Nur welches Windows? Soll ich von meinem Windows 7 bei Microsoft ein Upgrade machen oder kann ich Win7 Pro weiterverwenden?
Edit: Das mit dem Upgrade geht nicht. Meine Mutter braucht auf dem alten PC ja auch ein Windows. Das hatte ich ganz vergessen. Dann muss ich mir Windows 10 sowieso kaufen.

Edit: Bei den RX580er Karten ist gerade dieses Modell auf Lager: 8GB HIS Radeon RX 580 IceQ X2 OC Aktiv (259 Euro) und dieses: 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil Golden (289 Euro). Eine RX480 ist in dem Shop, wo ich bestellen will, gar keine lagernd.  Ich hoffe das ändert sich bald.

Welche Alternativen hätte ich?
Eine 8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor könnte ich gerade für 366 Euro bekommen (30 Euro Cashbackaktion), eine 6GB MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G Aktiv für 273 (20 Cashback). Budget ist für alle Karten noch da. Insgesamt liegt das Budget mit Versand und Zusammenbau bei ca. 1450 Euro, mehr als 1.500 möchte ich nicht ausgeben. Momentan sind noch 534 Euro übrig. Am besten nehme ich eine RX580? Welches der beiden Modelle würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2017)

2TB HDDs gibt es an sich genug. Es kann sein, dass WD da aktuell keine "Blue" hat, aber dann nimm eine Toshiba oder Seagate, Hauptsache 7200 U/Min. 

Ansonsten sieht es seht gut aus - ICH halte aber von den M.2-SSD nicht viel. Die, die wirklich schneller sind, kosten deutlich mehr als normale SSDs. Die Crucial MX300 sowie überhaupt die ganzen M.2-SSDs mit 240-275GB sind wiederum nicht schneller als eine mit 2,5 Zoll, kosten aber oft 10-20€ mehr. Daher macht das wenig Sinn, M.2 zu nehmen, außer du findest eine M.2-SSD, die pro Gigabyte nicht teurer als eine GÜNSTIGE 2,5er ist.

Der Speedvorteil der wirklich SCHNELLEN M.2-SSDs, die dann für 240-275GB direkt 140-150€ kosten, kommt bei einem normalen Spiele-PC eh kaum zur Geltung, da der nur dann zu merken ist, wenn man viele Daten am Stück bewegt. Beim zB Spieleladen ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil "Datenladen": es werden ein paar dutzen MB geladen, dann entpackt und verarbeitet, dann wieder geladen, wieder entpackt usw. - da spielt es dann keine große Rolle, ob das mit 500 oder 2500 MB/s passiert. Wichtig ist da im Vergleich zu einer HDD allein die Tatsache, dass eine SSD keine Zugriffszeit hat, also keine Verzögerungen, BIS die Daten überhaupt erst gefunden werden. Und dieser Vorteil ist auch bei den normalen SSD vorhanden. 


Wegen der Grafikkarten: an sich tunt sich die AMD 580 und die GTX 1060 nicht viel. Die Nvidia ist was stromsparender, die 580 hat mehr RAM und würde den Vorteil bieten, dass du (falls du in absehbarer Zeit einen neuen Monitor kaufen willst) dazu passend einen Monitor mit "freesync" kaufen kannst, ohne dass es mehr kostet als ein normaler Monitor. Bei Gsync für Nvidia kostet es beim Monitor aber nen dicken Aufpreis. 

Windows: ICH würde den Windows-key für Win10 nutzen. Du kannst soweit ich weiß einfach Win 10 installieren und dann den Win7-Key eingeben, du musst nicht erst ein "Upgrade" durchziehen.  Aber wenn du eh ein neues Windows holen willst, dann hol win10. Ich würde für Deine Mutter zudem die grafikarte einfach weglassen, der Prozessor hat ja ne eigene Grafikeinheit, und ich würde da eine 120-128GB-SSd kaufen und mit dem WIn7-Key auch WIn10 installieren, denn der Support für Win7 ist schon beendet, Sicherheitsupdates wird noch bis 2020 geben, aber das ist ja auch schneller da als man denkt. Und die SSD macht das Arbeiten einfach nur viel viel viel angenehmer, 120Gb sind auch nicht teuer.


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 2TB HDDs gibt es an sich genug. Es kann sein, dass WD da aktuell keine "Blue" hat, aber dann nimm eine Toshiba oder Seagate, Hauptsache 7200 U/Min.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht es seht gut aus - ICH halte aber von den M.2-SSD nicht viel. Die, die wirklich schneller sind, kosten deutlich mehr als normale SSDs. Die Crucial MX300 sowie überhaupt die ganzen M.2-SSDs mit 240-275GB sind wiederum nicht schneller als eine mit 2,5 Zoll, kosten aber oft 10-20€ mehr. Daher macht das wenig Sinn, M.2 zu nehmen, außer du findest eine M.2-SSD, die pro Gigabyte nicht teurer als eine GÜNSTIGE 2,5er ist.



Das stimmt prinzipiell, ich persönlich sehe aber, besonders in Gaming-PCs, noch einen ganz anderen Vorteil der Karten: AirFlow. Die kleinen Teile brauchen einfach keine Kabel, sind nirgendwo im Weg und sparen damit nicht selten Platz für ordentliche Gehäusedurchlüftung. Dass das streitbar ist sehe ich völlig ein, aber ich als langjähriger Übertakter freue mich über jedes NT- oder Flachbandkabel dass ich aus den PCs entfernen kann.

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2017)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das stimmt prinzipiell, ich persönlich sehe aber, besonders in Gaming-PCs, noch einen ganz anderen Vorteil der Karten: AirFlow. Die kleinen Teile brauchen einfach keine Kabel, sind nirgendwo im Weg und sparen damit nicht selten Platz für ordentliche Gehäusedurchlüftung. Dass das streitbar ist sehe ich völlig ein, aber ich als langjähriger Übertakter freue mich über jedes NT- oder Flachbandkabel dass ich aus den PCs entfernen kann.


 Das ist nun aber echt weit übertrieben und nur was für ExXXXtrem-Übertakter    Zum einen ist selbst mit ordentlichem OC und einem Midi-PC-Gehäuse, in dem mit 2-3 HDDS drin sind, die Kühlung mit modernen Gehäusen, 2-3 Lüftern, GPU- und CPU-Kühler NULL Problem. Zum zweiten: da die Laufwerke bei vielen modernen Gehäusen (bei dem von Sunny ausgewählten ebenfalls) ja quer ligen, führen die SATA-Kabel ja eh direkt vom Mainboard aus zur rechten Seitenwand, dann hinter dem Mainboardtray entlang bis zu den HDD-Käfigen und von da direkt hinten an die Laufwerke. Da ist also sowieso kabeltechnisch nichts im Weg. Und die SSD selbst ist so flach, die ist nun wirklich irrelevant für den Airflow, außer vlt. du nutzt ein enges Mini-ITX-Gehäuse. Aber idR sind ja allein die Rahmen des HDD-Käfigs schon so "hoch" wie die SSD - man könnte sogar mal prüfen, ob die Luft mit SSD nicht sogar BESSER fließt, da sie nicht (bei Fehlen einer SSD) in der Aussparung hängenbleibt und verwirbelt, in dem eine SSD liegen könnte  


Aber selbst WENN der Airflow ein wenig besser sein sollte: da könnte man ja GERADE als Perfektionist dann sagen, dass, eine M.2-SSD zwar für einen besseren Airflow sorgt, aber dafür auch eine Wärmequelle DIREKT im Bereich von CPU und GPU darstellt... wie sagte meine Oma so schön: das ist dann am Ende gekotzt wie geschissen...


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und selbst WENN der Airflow ein wenig besser sein sollte: da könnte man ja GERADE als Perfektionist dann sagen, dass, eine M.2-SSD zwar für einen besseren Airflow sorgt, aber dafür auch eine Wärmequelle DIREKT im Bereich von CPU und GPU darstellt... wie sagte meine Oma so schön: das ist dann am Ende gekotzt wie geschissen...



[emoji16]  Dort windet es aber eben auch genug...sei es wie es sei, ich geh mit deiner Argumentation ja grundlegend mit was SSD vs. M2 angeht

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2017)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> [emoji16]  Dort windet es aber eben auch genug...sei es wie es sei, ich geh mit deiner Argumentation ja grundlegend mit was SSD vs. M2 angeht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


 ja, ich versteh es ja auch, wie du es meinst. Wenn man wirklich perfektionistisch ist und auch zB "mal eben" 10€ für Wärmepaste ausgibt, weil sie 2 Grad weniger Temp bringt, kann man das ruhig machen. Aber ansonsten, wenn man einfach nur einen ordentlichen PC mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis will, würde ich einfach die SSD nehmen, die den besten Preis pro GB hat. Egal ob M2 oder Sata.


----------



## Sunny888 (8. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe  
Ich nehme dann die 275 GB SSD von Crucial. Lustigerweise kosten die m2 und die Sata fast gleich viel  Die M2 kostet bei der Crucial ca. 60 Cent mehr und die Crucial ist eine der günstigsten SSDs. Da ich noch ein zusätzliches Sata Kabel bräuchte (beim Case sind nur 2 dabei), wird es daher die M2. Kommt in diesem Fall billiger, weil ich mir die 2 Euro für das Kabel spare. Bei den Grafikkarten wird es eine GTX 1060 mit 6 GB. Ich habe mich dafür entschieden, weil sie etwas stromsparender als die RX580 ist. Dank Cashbackaktion ist da nämlich gerade kaum ein Preisunterschied.


----------



## Sunny888 (8. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 2TB HDDs gibt es an sich genug. Es kann sein, dass WD da aktuell keine "Blue" hat, aber dann nimm eine Toshiba oder Seagate, Hauptsache 7200 U/Min.
> 
> Windows: ICH würde den Windows-key für Win10 nutzen. Du kannst soweit ich weiß einfach Win 10 installieren und dann den Win7-Key eingeben, du musst nicht erst ein "Upgrade" durchziehen.  Aber wenn du eh ein neues Windows holen willst, dann hol win10. Ich würde für Deine Mutter zudem die grafikarte einfach weglassen, der Prozessor hat ja ne eigene Grafikeinheit, und ich würde da eine 120-128GB-SSd kaufen und mit dem WIn7-Key auch WIn10 installieren, denn der Support für Win7 ist schon beendet, Sicherheitsupdates wird noch bis 2020 geben, aber das ist ja auch schneller da als man denkt. Und die SSD macht das Arbeiten einfach nur viel viel viel angenehmer, 120Gb sind auch nicht teuer.



Es gibt schon eine 2 TB Platte zu kaufen. Laut Motherboard wird aber keine mit 2 TB unterstützt und ich will bei dem neuen Ryzen Sockel lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Vermutlich läuft die 2 GB, auch wenn sie nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste des Motherboardes steht, aber 1 TB reicht ja vorerst auch.

Das mit der Grafikeinheit des Prozessors ist eine tolle Idee. Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Edit: Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost. Das war wirklich keine Absicht, eigentlich wollte ich editieren.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2017)

Sunny888 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon eine 2 TB Platte zu kaufen. Laut Motherboard wird aber keine mit 2 TB unterstützt


 echt? ^^  hast du dazu eine Quelle? Oder ist es nur so, dass (noch) keine 2TB-Platte "getestet" wurde mit dem Board?


----------



## RichardLancelot (9. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> echt? ^^  hast du dazu eine Quelle? Oder ist es nur so, dass (noch) keine 2TB-Platte "getestet" wurde mit dem Board?


 Ich habe eben mal das Handbuch gewälzt und versucht da was zu finden. Ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen...zumal wir mittlerweile bei 6-8TB im Consumerbereich angekommen sind und das Board recht aktuell ist. Ich nutze hier auf Arbeit n' Asus M4A785TD-V EVO von 2010 und selbst das kann mit dem letzten BIOS von 2013 2-3TB-Platten voll anquatschen.


----------



## Sunny888 (9. Mai 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> echt? ^^  hast du dazu eine Quelle? Oder ist es nur so, dass (noch) keine 2TB-Platte "getestet" wurde mit dem Board?



Ich bin jetzt nur rein nach der Liste vom Motherboard gegangen. Da steht ja immer, welche Festplatten, SSDs und RAM kompatibel sind:
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350M-MORTAR.html#support-hdd

Ich denke aber auch, dass die 2 TB Platten von MSI einfach noch nicht getestet wurden und es deshalb nicht auf die Liste geschafft haben. Funktionieren werden sie vermutlich. Ich habe aber in ein paar Berichten zum neuen Ryzen gelesen, dass man sich am Anfang lieber genau an das Handbuch des Motherboardes halten soll und keinen anderen Arbeitsspeicher oder andere Festplatten einbauen soll, weil einige User schon Probleme hatten. Die meisten haben aber nur mit dem Arbeitsspeicher Schwierigkeiten. 

Auf Youtube hab ich zufällig heute ein Video gesehen, bei dem einer genau den gleichen RAM für seinen PC verwendet hat wie ich und das MSI Mortar Arctic Motherboard und sogar eine 2 TB Festplatte von WD Blue. Daher kann ich die bedenkenlos bestellen, denke ich


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2017)

An sich gibt es keine "normale" und oft gekaufte Festplatte, die NICHT an jedem modernen Board läuft. Bei irgendwelchen sehr exotischen Modellen würde ich es nicht gerantieren wollen, aber die überall erhältlichen 7200 U/Min-Modelle von den vier großen Herstellern WD, Seagate, HGST und Toshiba sollten null Probleme machen. 

Bei SSDs kann es manchmal etwas kritischer sein, WENN das Board brandneu ist. Dann kommt aber ein Update, und das Thema ist durch.


----------

